# Couscous and rice



## amaturecook (Jul 1, 2002)

Help I cannot cook anything except a boiled egg!!  Could someone tell me how to store cooked couscous and rice and how long should it be kept?


----------



## BradTheDog (Jul 1, 2002)

you should store them in the fridge after they have been cooked.  For an exact amount of time there are websites that give arbitrary government figures about how long you should keep food, but as a general rule of thumb throw it out if it looks, tastes or smells bad in comparison to when you made it.


----------

